# Nav Lights



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

is there a way to convert this to a 9volt battery instead of a 12volt battery?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

go to boaters world and buy one of these in all around white instead of green and read, runs off batteries and floats


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/196977045msk.htm


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> go to boaters world and buy one of these in all around white instead of green and read, runs off batteries and floats



well i have the one above, i just wanna know if i can convert it to a 9volt, instead of using 8 aa baterries.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*don't waste your time*

Go to Wild River and spend $40 bucks and get the led 360 light they sell on a mast. You can attach it to your crate with cable ties or mount it in a scotty virtical mount. It has 120 hour run time on the led's, it's bright, and no hassles. These lights are made by some local kayaks guys and are a very nice setup with good light output.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ghrousseau said:


> Go to Wild River and spend $40 bucks and get the led 360 light they sell on a mast. You can attach it to your crate with cable ties or mount it in a scotty virtical mount. It has 120 hour run time on the led's, it's bright, and no hassles. These lights are made by some local kayaks guys and are a very nice setup with good light output.


yea i know i should but i like tinkering with stuff .


----------



## fields7062 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have this product. You can buy them at Bass Pro for $11.99 and get a 3/4in piece of PVC pipe wrap a little electrical tape around the end of the light for a snug fit and zip tie to your crate and your good to go. 

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=26&product_id=126


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

that looks sweet , how bright is it?


----------



## fields7062 (Oct 27, 2007)

Its pretty bright, it can be seen from a mile away


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

You can convert the one you have by getting a 9V bulb at Radio Shack. You can even use the existing bulb, but you'll lose some light output.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Shorefisher if you can find 9v bulb to fit in that light and the 9v bat clips that fit on the 9v battery you can do it. Check Radio Shack.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Getting it set up for the right voltage is one part of the equation. *Capacity *is the other.

A 9v battery won't last long pushing a regular light bulb.

Suggest setting up a 12v AA 8-pack like we use for the fish finders, or change to a LED style light.

This is the one I use from KFS. 



















It's bright and the batteries last a LONG time. FYI, I replaced the metal tube with PVC. I have it set up so that the light can reverse and go inside the PVC for storage and protection.
.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

cool idea thanks. all .


----------

